# Do you like your life situation?



## Mama Looigi (Apr 15, 2019)

Do you like where you currently are in your life and what you do overall?


----------



## mariopepper (Apr 16, 2019)

Looks like it's ok but I still wanna change some thing ( including my relationships with my gf)


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 16, 2019)

Lol do you really want me to get started on that?


----------



## mrdude (Apr 16, 2019)

Anyone that lives in a house, that doesn't have some health or mental heath issue and has food in their stomach - has nothing to be unhappy about. If you hate your life go and visit some ghetto in south Africa/Brazil etc or try living under a dictatorship or as someone who has been 'human trafficked' etc - and you'll soon lean to appreciated what you have.

Some people nowadays just need a good kick in the arse if you ask me, stop bloody whinging unless you have a very good reason to whinge about something - also nobody really cares about your situation apart from you.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Apr 16, 2019)

No. I hate my life and where I live. I receive SSI disability and couldn't find a girlfriend if hell froze over due to it. I'm 47 and no women wants a guy that only receives $850 a month and doesn't drive, also due to the disability. Can't move to a larger city because rent alone would be more than I take in per month & low income rentals in them have 5-10 year wait lists. I'm not ugly, I'm not in a wheelchair, I don't have downs syndrome or anything even remotely close,....but it's like people think I ASKED for the disabilities that I do have. If it weren't for having a great relationship with my children that I had with a person I haven't been with for 25 years, and my 18 month old granddaughter...I'd seriously probably not even be alive.


----------



## mrdude (Apr 16, 2019)

D34DL1N3R said:


> No. I hate my life and where I live. I receive SSI disability and couldn't find a girlfriend if hell froze over due to it. I'm 47 and no women wants a guy that only receives $850 a month and doesn't drive, also due to the disability. Can't move to a larger city because rent alone would be more than I take in per month & low income rentals in them have 5-10 year wait lists. I'm not ugly, I'm not in a wheelchair, I don't have downs syndrome or anything even remotely close,....but it's like people think I ASKED for the disabilities that I do have. If it weren't for having a great relationship with my children that I had with a person I haven't been with for 25 years, and my 18 month old granddaughter...I'd seriously probably not even be alive.



And yet your life could be so much worse, your child/grandchild could be murdered or killed in an accident. You could lose your benefits and house and then get cancer just to top things off. You have a lot to be happy about - even though you don't appreciate that just now. People that have an easy life are generally the ones that bitch about stuff, that's from my own personal observations. I've been around a bit and visited some weird countries. I was once working in Sudan (Africa), and some people were that poor they were walking around naked, because they had no clothes or money to buy them - I bet they'd swap places with you in an instant.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 16, 2019)

mrdude said:


> Anyone that lives in a house, that doesn't have some health or mental heath issue and has food in their stomach - has nothing to be unhappy about. If you hate your life go and visit some ghetto in south Africa/Brazil etc or try living under a dictatorship or as someone who has been 'human trafficked' etc - and you'll soon lean to appreciated what you have.
> 
> Some people nowadays just need a good kick in the arse if you ask me, stop bloody whinging unless you have a very good reason to whinge about something - also nobody really cares about your situation apart from you.


I know I will regret biting the bait but fuck if I care.

Not because someone has it worse makes another one's situation dismissed. That's a asshole way of seeing the world. 
I sure hope you don't start hating on your own life, because you'd then get your own words used against you, just saying.



mrdude said:


> And yet your life could be so much worse, your child/grandchild could be murdered or killed in an accident. You could lose your benefits and house and then get cancer just to top things off. You have a lot to be happy about - even though you don't appreciate that just now. People that have an easy life are generally the ones that bitch about stuff, that's from my own personal observations. I've been around a bit and visited some weird countries. I was once working in Sudan (Africa), and some people were that poor they were walking around naked, because they had no clothes or money to buy them - I bet they'd swap places with you in an instant.


Just as I said in the other quoted post.
Yes some have it worse, and that doesn't mean one cannot have it shitty, even if subjectively their life is "better".


----------



## spotanjo3 (Apr 16, 2019)

My life is fine without a relationship. With a relationship gotta be caution.. A trust and something like that. Not easy. That's why I avoid the relationship until I know for sure that someone is the right person for me. A minimum argument and a lot of trust and trustworthy of that person being awesome honest in relationship is a plus.

For now, I am fine and I like to live a simple life. Its easy that way. Missed 1980's and 1990's. Not so much in 2000's. Stupid technology advancement like smart tv, video games and of course, smartphones (obsession), indeed. They are the reason people are fade and worrying about themselves! That sucks!



Mr. Looigi said:


> Do you like where you currently are in your life and what you do overall?



Hey, what about you too ?


----------



## DeoNaught (Apr 16, 2019)

Hi, so just because it could be worse, doesn't mean jack shit, it's still a problem, and it makes them unhappy. Maybe they do need a wake up call, maybe it's not that bad, but it's not your life. 

It's like, I have a broken arm that needs an ER run, but you have two broken legs, Just because you have might have it worse, doesn't mean my broken arm is invalidated by your (or other's) problems. 


Sorry for taking the bait >_>

Also I'm Fine with my situation, it could be better, but I'm just focusing on finishing school and getting out and renting an apartment. along with finding a suitable job and saving up for college.


----------



## AmandaRose (Apr 16, 2019)

I am very fine with my life right now. I came to a huge conclusion over the weekend and realised that it's pointless trying to change the views of others. I have tried for years to end trans hatred but I'm all out of energy and fight. It's time to step aside and let someone else take over that one.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 16, 2019)

AmandaRose said:


> I am very fine with my life right now. I came to a huge conclusion over the weekend and realised that it's pointless trying to change the views of others. I have tried for years to end trans hatred but I'm all out of energy and fight. It's time to step aside and let someone else take over that one.



A really great step of self knowledge.Wow,you can really proud of you.
(you can really congratulate yourself,very good "job").


----------



## eyeliner (Apr 16, 2019)

Family wise, it's great. I'll have my second child (a son, this time).

Professionally, no. But it can only improve only if I set my mind and body into it. And I will.

And I love y'all. So, yeah, I'm good with myself.


----------



## Armadillo (Apr 16, 2019)

It's fine. Could be better, could be worse. Don't really give it much thought.


----------



## Souperman9 (Apr 16, 2019)

Yeah, my life's great. I remember once going to Vietnam on a trip, and realised how lucky I was.


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Apr 17, 2019)

mrdude said:


> And yet your life could be so much worse, your child/grandchild could be murdered or killed in an accident. You could lose your benefits and house and then get cancer just to top things off. You have a lot to be happy about - even though you don't appreciate that just now. People that have an easy life are generally the ones that bitch about stuff, that's from my own personal observations. I've been around a bit and visited some weird countries. I was once working in Sudan (Africa), and some people were that poor they were walking around naked, because they had no clothes or money to buy them - I bet they'd swap places with you in an instant.



You are absolutely correct. I 100% agree that things could be MUCH worse and that I'm actually pretty well off if I step back and compare things with people who actually DO have it pretty damn terrible. Thing is... clinical depression does not allow a person to see things the way they actually are a good amount of the time. That's one of the worst parts of the disease. I keep pushing on though,... Thanks for your reply.


----------



## CORE (Apr 17, 2019)

Serve Your Time. Humanity as a whole is Cursed from Birth But Just like the Rules of this World we Live in those Curses are meant to be Broken!

Better to Live than have Lived not everyone will understand this one.


----------



## Dinoduck (Apr 26, 2019)

I'm okay, but I wish I lived at a small house on an island with unlimited internet


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 26, 2019)

To say it with words from a good old friend:

_*Life could not better be, better be, better be 
It could not possibly, no sirrrah, sirrah, sirree 
Songs could not gayer be, sound your do, re, or mi 
Re, mi, fa, sol, la si, fa la la la follow me 
Why be gloomy? Cut thy nose off to spite thy face 
Listen to me, a nose is hard to replace 
Skies could not bluer be, hearts in love, truer be 
I say for you and me life couldn’t possibly, not even probably 
Life couldn’t possibly better be 
Life couldn’t better be on a medieval spree 
Knights full of chivalry, villains full of villainy 
You’ll see as you suspect maidens fair, in silks bedecked 
Each tried and true effect for the umpteenth time we’ll resurrect 
We did research, authenticity was a must 
Zooks! Did we search! What did we find? Achoo, a lot of dust 
After the dust had cleared half the cast had a beard 
And I’m the one as you can see for whom the bell tolls merrily 
We asked Shakespeare and Francis Bacon would they declare 
Which one wrote this and they both said, Get outta dere 
Which bring us to the plot, plot we’ve got, quite a lot 
As it unfolds you’ll see what starts like a scary tale ends like a fairy tale 
And life couldn’t possibly better be.*_


----------



## mariopepper (Apr 26, 2019)

I just finally broke up with my gf... I suppose I did right..


----------



## Minox (Apr 26, 2019)

I'm doing pretty alright. Nothing super fantastic is happening, but I don't really have anything to complain about either.


----------



## Chary (Apr 26, 2019)

My life has never been better, and I'm incredibly thankful every day for it.


----------



## Stwert (Apr 28, 2019)

I love my life, wouldn’t change a thing. Well, I’d get rid of my damn nerve damage if I could, but we all have our cross to bear, that’s mine.

Even though it’s had a pretty devastating effect on aspects of my life, I still consider myself lucky. My accident could have killed me, but here I am, so I’m thankful for that. And there are poor unfortunate souls in this world far worse off than me. Which is why I donate a lot to charities.


----------



## CallmeBerto (Apr 28, 2019)

Damn right,

At the moment I live with my fam (who I have a great relationship with) saving me tons of money on rent. Since I'm saving money I don't need to work as much so I can do work part time and school full time.

Once I'm done with school I will be making even more money and saving even more.

I got a few close friends and my health is improving everyday since I'm eating better and working out more.

All in all I'm loving my life at the moment.


----------



## Lacius (Apr 28, 2019)

I'm very happy with my life. I wouldn't change anything.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 5, 2019)

Hello.

Is everybody still satisfied with their life ?


----------



## Mythical (Sep 16, 2019)

I'm glad to see some people are where they want to be, and for the others good luck and always keep on pushing!
I always want to move forward, but I'm very happy with my life as I'm back in college after a 2-3ish year hiatus!


----------



## jt_1258 (Sep 16, 2019)

The only thing is that if someone is in a situation they don't like then there is a good chance they won't even say in the first place. There will be a natural bias towards mostly positive.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 16, 2019)

Hahaha it only gets worse


----------



## PanTheFaun (Sep 16, 2019)

I have a 1 bedroom apartment but make just enough to pay for it plus my bills. 
Although it doesn't sound like much I appreciate everything that I have. I'm okay with my life at the moment.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 16, 2019)

Thank you for your "Updates".


----------



## Quantumcat (Sep 16, 2019)

It really sucked for a long time but had a turning point about 18 months ago and everything is fantastic now. Basically just had to keep on fighting.

I would say my life was mildly miserable for 17 years, pretty good for 2-3, absolutely horrible for 11 (wasn't far off suicide a few times), and fantastic for the last 2 (finally a reward for chugging along despite everything). And not only is it fantastic but there is so much scope for it to become even better, lots of things to work for still. I think life is sweetest when you are comfortable and nothing really bad happening but you have goals and things you want to work for still. If you get everything and you run out of things to want, life will become boring and meaningless (cue the song "The Hungry Years").

If you are having a bad time, just keep working towards what you need for it to be better. Even if it is a really long way off, if you keep chipping away eventually that thing will happen and your life will be different. If you just keep doing the same thing, not working towards anything then your life will remain the same forever. Better to light one little candle than forever curse the darkness, as they say.


----------



## Pipistrele (Sep 16, 2019)

It's not good, but I'm working on it


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 16, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> It's not good, but *I'm working on it*


You made the first,important Step and Progress.Very good.


----------



## Nerdtendo (Sep 16, 2019)

I like life. I think it's a wonderful thing. I think a lot of that is due to my outlook than my actual situations because actual situations are mundane


----------



## Budsixz (Sep 16, 2019)

I am pretty happy with my life as well. I got like 23 likes on my meme post XD
lol on a serious note I got a job but the only thing(s) missing in my life is friends/gf
I have like 0 friends that I meet. Sure I used to have a lot of friends and it's just that they don't have time for me or have moved on which is fine but yea makes me lonely.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 16, 2019)

could be worse.
right now with school, my routine feels too full and its the same everyday until the weekend,
it feels like my life isnt really going anywhere and its just repetitive


----------



## Budsixz (Sep 16, 2019)

98otiss said:


> could be worse.
> right now with school, my routine feels too full and its the same everyday until the weekend,
> it feels like my life isnt really going anywhere and its just repetitive


yea been there and actually I am in the same boat but with work. Just need to find something new but just dont know what or where to look for it


----------



## 1NOOB (Sep 16, 2019)

my now ex of a 5yrs relationship decided tho go full on lesbian . so yeah just before my week off of work ...  been pretty much sleep,eat,play games, probably gonna be the same once i get back to work . i have no friend no familly . pretty sad . gonna go toke .


----------



## Youkai (Sep 16, 2019)

Could be worse ... living with gf and two cats in a small flat, both of us earning good money in our jobs ...
Only some family issues which suck very bad but I try not to think about it and life my live alone with my gf, who needs family anyways, I can make my own family later.


----------



## DinohScene (Sep 16, 2019)

Right now?
I'd like for me boyfriend to get an income so I don't have to pay all the bills meself.
Other then that, I guess I'm quite alright.

Nice compact house, cats that have good health.
Yeh, could be worse haha.


----------



## Neo127 (Sep 16, 2019)

Be me.
A trainee in IT that hates his company and everyone there.
Get home and be completely dead inside, cause he gets yelled at the work 24/7 and his parents just separated.
But hey. Just 5-6 more months till I finish my education and can work at a better company.
GG ^^

Btw. I just noticed that my age is +10 on this site ._.


----------



## Budsixz (Sep 16, 2019)

Fabian Schuchhardt said:


> Be me.
> A trainee in IT that hates his company and everyone there.
> Get home and be completely dead inside, cause he gets yelled at the work 24/7 and his parents just separated.
> But hey. Just 5-6 more months till I finish my education and can work at a better company.
> ...


hang in there buddy


----------



## eyeliner (Sep 16, 2019)

Family-wise? Absolutely. Great wife that for some reason loves me and thinks I'm the best man for her in the whole world (I try make her believe that every day, so I think I'm mostly safe). Two great kids that do whatever they want from me. Messy house that gives way too much work.

Professionally, I want a bit better, but I'm restarting studies coming the 23rd.

But, sometimes remains of my depression creep in and I have a bit of a hard time dealing with it. Dying comes to mind way too often. But, I have way too many reasons to live, now. Dying ain't in my horizon, but I might let you know beforehand, yes? Love, y'all.

Also, you are all amazing, and I like to share the world with you.


----------



## Neo127 (Sep 16, 2019)

Budsixz said:


> hang in there buddy


Thx. ^^
Have a great day


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 17, 2019)

"Do you like your life situation?"

I'd say more than 90% of the population would say no. To say yes means you hit the very top, is there really a top? There's always room for growth and improvement. But going more technically into the question, I guess there's a point where you start "liking" it.


----------



## Neo127 (Sep 17, 2019)

Well look at that.
Just as everything went good for some days, I got "semi" fired from my job.
My instructor said, that I am fired. I had time until the 26 to improve and stay, but it is very unlikely that I could change me so much to have any chance.
Fuck my life.


----------



## Glyptofane (Sep 17, 2019)

I hate my life. I just want to make music and play keyboard, but I have this shitty fucking job at the TV station. The one thing I enjoy is my wife and son. Family is good, but she is always coming up with the schemes to punish me and waste my money.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 17, 2019)

Glyptofane said:


> I hate my life. I just want to make music and play keyboard, but I have this shitty fucking job at the TV station. The one thing I enjoy is my wife and son. Family is good, but she is always coming up with the schemes to punish me and waste my money.


Hello.

That is always a cruel Thing: to have a Job you do no like.
Maybe it is time to "change" some "things" in your life ?


----------



## Glyptofane (Sep 17, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Hello.
> 
> That is always a cruel Thing: to have a Job you do no like.
> Maybe it is time to "change" some "things" in your life ?


I can't. My boss loves me, thinks I am his best friend. He's good, don't get me wrong, just not complete with the racist stuff.


----------



## Jiehfeng (Sep 17, 2019)

Glyptofane said:


> I can't. My boss loves me, thinks I am his best friend. He's good, don't get me wrong, just not complete with the racist stuff.



While that seems nice of you, I feel everyone in this world needs a certain level of selfishness, compromises like that aren't a good way to live.


----------



## Glyptofane (Sep 17, 2019)

Jiehfeng said:


> While that seems nice of you, I feel everyone in this world needs a certain level of selfishness, compromises like that aren't a good way to live.


Sorry, I must have framed him as the ghoul. It's me.


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 17, 2019)

My life is a bit of a mess, but I try to make the best of it. Complaining is useless, it doesn't make things better.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 17, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> My life is a bit of a mess, but I try to make the best of it. Complaining is useless, it doesn't make things better.


That is a commendable attitude,my Friend.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 17, 2019)

Upaluppa said:


> My life is a bit of a mess, but I try to make the best of it. Complaining is useless, it doesn't make things better.


I wish more people had this mindset.


----------



## Issac (Sep 17, 2019)

I am not happy with my life situation. And yes, some people have it worse, blah blah blah, doesn't change the fact that I am not personally happy where I am in life right now. 

Why am I not happy? Well, I am somewhat depressed (no clinical diagnosis, but it would explain a lot of symptoms), stressed and anxious. I need to sort out a few things in my life, and that is tough stuff.
Immigration stuff is a really shitty thing too, adding to previous stress and anxiousness. 

So no. I'm not.


----------



## VinsCool (Sep 17, 2019)

Issac said:


> I am not happy with my life situation. And yes, some people have it worse, blah blah blah, doesn't change the fact that I am not personally happy where I am in life right now.


Exactly! This is pretty much how I could put it myself.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 17, 2019)

Issac said:


> I am not happy with my life situation. And yes, some people have it worse, blah blah blah, doesn't change the fact that I am not personally happy where I am in life right now.
> 
> Why am I not happy? Well, I am somewhat depressed (no clinical diagnosis, but it would explain a lot of symptoms), stressed and anxious. I need to sort out a few things in my life, and that is tough stuff.
> Immigration stuff is a really shitty thing too, adding to previous stress and anxiousness.
> ...



Maybe it helps you,to try remembering a little about your nice travel,if you have an other "shitty" moment.


> I traveled to the other side of the world to meet my significant other this August. It was magical!


----------



## Budsixz (Sep 17, 2019)

Fabian Schuchhardt said:


> Well look at that.
> Just as everything went good for some days, I got "semi" fired from my job.
> My instructor said, that I am fired. I had time until the 26 to improve and stay, but it is very unlikely that I could change me so much to have any chance.
> Fuck my life.


Awww man sorry to hear that. Try your best and don't lose heart. Give it your all in the time left and I hope you get to keep your job


----------



## Issac (Sep 17, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Maybe it helps you,to try remembering a little about your nice travel,if you have an other "shitty" moment.


Yeah, that makes my heart warm and fuzzy. But that's also a big part of the bad feeling about my life situation. To be able to take things further with her, I'll have to get out of my current life situation and that's why I'm not happy with it  
I need a new job, and a new place to live, and a lot of stuff to be able to deal with immigrations. Then it's a waiting game, up to 2 years, before you get a decision if you get residency or not. So it's a crappy feeling,.


----------



## Budsixz (Sep 17, 2019)

Glyptofane said:


> I can't. My boss loves me, thinks I am his best friend. He's good, don't get me wrong, just not complete with the racist stuff.


Sometimes even when both sides are not at fault it could be that things just won't work the way they are. 
Being stressed at job is common but there is a limit after which it affects you on a personal level. At that point you should really consider a job switch
As for your family situation I am in no position to comment on that but I can say that proper communication and patience helps to solve many relationship issues so maybe start there


----------



## 1NOOB (Sep 17, 2019)

1NOOB said:


> my now ex of a 5yrs relationship decided tho go full on lesbian . so yeah just before my week off of work ...  been pretty much sleep,eat,play games, probably gonna be the same once i get back to work . i have no friend no familly . pretty sad . gonna go toke .


Little update ; just out of the hospital. I kinda told my ex i was gonna od at my next pay friday , so she called the cops , they come while i was going to sleep(i work night shift) (shes in montreal for the week end not even present while this happen )get woken up by the cops who want to enter the appartment . I said no you need a valid reason , so they go on we beleive you may be a danger to yourself. So you let us enter or we use the force . So the force it is i said . After a good brawl i give up once they call a third guy and anyway i was just doing that for my own amusment . They put the coffs and bring me in the car while waiting for an ambulance to take me to the hospital where i wasted my last day off for nothing but blabla that got nowhere . They released me at the end of the day .i come back to sleep ,. I wake up pick up stuffs. My ex is back and now she tell me i have 2 months to get someplace else since evrething is at her name , app ,phone ,internet .  I have a bunch of stuff idk where to go what to do , i really dont feel like working. Im at total lost right now . I dont see any objective worth of it everything is meaningless and the efforts i would have too do way to big for me .


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 17, 2019)

Issac said:


> Yeah, that makes my heart warm and fuzzy. But that's also a big part of the bad feeling about my life situation. To be able to take things further with her, I'll have to get out of my current life situation and that's why I'm not happy with it
> I need a new job, and a new place to live, and a lot of stuff to be able to deal with immigrations. Then it's a waiting game, up to 2 years, before you get a decision if you get residency or not. So it's a crappy feeling,.



Ok,that is of course understandable.
You can try instead of "waiting" to turn this into a state of "Looking forward to the coming".
If I understand you correct,all is set to "leave" your current Life and go ahead to the next "Step".Great.
Why torture yourself with waiting, if it is not changeable to shorten the time ? 
In this times we live you have enough communication "options" to stay in touch.
Use and try not to waste too much time and energy on your current job.It is as it is at the moment.
Try to accept it and go on please,you have the prospect of something else.Something that many people are denied ....

Good Luck.


----------



## YukidaruPunch (Sep 17, 2019)

I'm not particularly proud of where my life is right now or what I think I accomplished with my time, but I know it could be worse. I've been unemployed for the last three months as I'm battling depression, and my family is trying to help me. I've actually improved over the last two weeks, thanks to therapy and medication, and I've been meaning to try and change old habits as I strive to develop a healthier lifestyle.

Not at my best moment, but I'm happy I'm not at my worst either, as I've been there and I know how it feels like. To anyone is this thread who is able to get psychological assistance, be it therapy, meds, or a combination of both (this is something a professional will be able to tell you, not you), I'll advise you to go for it. Makes a world of difference.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Sep 17, 2019)

1NOOB said:


> Little update ; just out of the hospital. I kinda told my ex i was gonna od at my next pay friday , so she called the cops , they come while i was going to sleep(i work night shift) (shes in montreal for the week end not even present while this happen )get woken up by the cops who want to enter the appartment . I said no you need a valid reason , so they go on we beleive you may be a danger to yourself. So you let us enter or we use the force . So the force it is i said . After a good brawl i give up once they call a third guy and anyway i was just doing that for my own amusment . They put the coffs and bring me in the car while waiting for an ambulance to take me to the hospital where i wasted my last day off for nothing but blabla that got nowhere . They released me at the end of the day .i come back to sleep ,. I wake up pick up stuffs. My ex is back and now she tell me i have 2 months to get someplace else since evrething is at her name , app ,phone ,internet .  I have a bunch of stuff idk where to go what to do , i really dont feel like working. Im at total lost right now . I dont see any objective worth of it everything is meaningless and the efforts i would have too do way to big for me .



Hello.

Please do not get this wrong. It maybe would help you if you would take help. According to your "Story", I think that would be a good idea.
You really seem to be on the ground. Do you have someone in your environment (relatives or friends) you can talk to ? Someone you can really tell your Story and they also listen really to you ? Maybe this will help you a little to get currently up from the "ground".

Thank you.


----------



## YoshistarBaxter (Sep 23, 2019)

I can't say I enjoy where I am in life, at least not right now.  It's rough to get a job, mainly due to my mental health/anxiety, so I've taken to livestreaming games to help keep the stress of everyday life down.  It kinda helps, plus I managed to make Affiliate just last year!  I'm by no means popular, though; it's mainly just a way to help cope with my somewhat meager existence lol

Otherwise, I'm not really doing all that much with my life.  It's constantly boring lol

Regardless, I still have some hope for the future.  Not much choice but to keep on going and see where life takes me.


----------



## CosmoCortney (Oct 4, 2019)

No. Not at all. I'm not compatible to job life what makes every work day a torture. Being highly sensible to smells and noise make it impossible to stay concentrated and feel familiar at other places


----------



## Deleted member 506316 (Oct 4, 2019)

What life?


----------



## GhostLatte (Oct 5, 2019)

Pretty content with life. Met a girl and we’ve been getting along really well. Just living each day at a time as a college student.


----------



## Kioku_Dreams (Oct 5, 2019)

Nope. It's dark and it's cold. I'd rather drown in bleach.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 18, 2019)

> *Do you like your life situation?*



By reading many personal Blogs here, this Question is always a very topical issue.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 18, 2019)

coming back after 2 months just to say now i hate my life
life could be a lot better now


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 18, 2019)

98otiss said:


> coming back after 2 months just to say now i hate my life
> life could be a lot better now


Hello.

What is so horrible in your Life ? 
Are you terminally ill ?
Do you have physical complaints ?

Which terrible Thing(s) makes you say "I HATE my Life ?"


----------



## Sicklyboy (Nov 18, 2019)

On one hand, I have a good job and make pretty decent money, am financially independent, have my own place and own two cars and have what I think are pretty cool hobbies.

On the other hand, I am depressed with a touch of anxiety and a huge heaping of social awkwardness and introvertedness, am hopelessly single, and struggle to find motivation to actually do any of my hobbies or keep my place clean.

Do I like my life situation?  Jury is still out on that one.

Edit - I'm still running with it though.  Don't take that as me saying I'm not trying to take steps to get to a point where I actually do wholeheartedly like it.  It's just really hard to see the light at the end of the tunnel some... most days.


----------



## Deleted User (Nov 18, 2019)

alexander1970 said:


> Hello.
> 
> What is so horrible in your Life ?
> Are you terminally ill ?
> ...


not doing so well in school
school is draining
almost no time to play any games at all
its repeats every day


----------



## Alexander1970 (Nov 18, 2019)

98otiss said:


> not doing so well in school
> school is draining
> almost no time to play any games at all
> its repeats every day


Thank you.

That is the Kind of Situation(s) that fortunately changes with Time.
At the Moment it feels like "Life sucks..."...and no Light on the Horizon.
That will pass....
You will see...

Just do not "poke your head in the Sand" please.
Thank you.


----------



## Budsixz (Feb 28, 2021)

Looking back at my profile, I saw this thread and I remembered I really liked how people opened up here and were supportive to others.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Feb 28, 2021)

Like it actual ?

Except the (Covid) Time we live...yes,I still appreciate it and love it.


----------



## BigOnYa (Feb 28, 2021)

Sometimes it feels like this, but gotta be happy for what I do have instead of the things I don't.


----------



## GhostLatte (Feb 28, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> Sometimes it feels like this, but gotta be happy for what I do have instead of the things I don't.
> View attachment 249295


My life rn being alone


----------



## Budsixz (Feb 28, 2021)

BigOnYa said:


> Sometimes it feels like this, but gotta be happy for what I do have instead of the things I don't.
> View attachment 249295





GhostLatte said:


> My life rn being alone


It does feel like that so many times. I mean it's not a constant feeling for me but it's something that's there on and off. Like few days are good then all of a sudden there's this type of day.
All we can do is stay strong I think. As they say, even tough times don't last, they all pass with time.


----------



## lukands (Mar 1, 2021)

No


----------



## The Catboy (Mar 1, 2021)

Constering everything I went through and the work I had to do to get better, I am very happy in my current living situation.


----------



## Alexander1970 (Mar 1, 2021)

Lilith Valentine said:


> Constering everything I went through and the work I had to do to get better, I am very happy in my current living situation.


One very nice Thing - you are not alone with your Sorrows.


----------



## SAIYAN48 (Mar 1, 2021)

Yes and No


----------



## Deleted User (Mar 1, 2021)

Definitely no, i hate my country, have no natural talents and in two years (or maybe three) i'll get out of highschool and be forced to go to university or get a job, both of which i don't see myself enjoying


----------



## Julie_Pilgrim (Mar 2, 2021)

Eh, it's fine, could be way worse, but also could be better, im fine with where I am, not  happy or upset about it, really


----------



## Seliph (Mar 2, 2021)

All things considered, yes. I think I'm doing pretty good right now despite the fact that the world is falling apart more and more every day


----------



## FarellM (Jul 9, 2021)

My current situation in life has no stability . I don't know why, but I'm pretty sure things will be fine in the future.


----------



## JuanBaNaNa (Aug 20, 2021)

At age 15 got diagnosed with Heart Disease.
Doctors told me that supposedly, my heart was going to kill me at age 28.
I turned 28 this Wednesday.





My god, who am I kidding? Covid didn't killed me in December.
I guess I'll have to do it myself.

Again.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 20, 2021)

DinohScene said:


> Right now?
> I'd like for me boyfriend to get an income so I don't have to pay all the bills meself.
> Other then that, I guess I'm quite alright.
> 
> ...



Still holds true today.
Wished our financial situation would be better but I'm still happy to live with @AtsuNii


----------



## Deleted member 514389 (Aug 20, 2021)

mrdude said:


> Anyone that lives in a house, that doesn't have some health or mental heath issue and has food in their stomach - has nothing to be unhappy about. If you hate your life go and visit some ghetto in south Africa/Brazil etc or try living under a dictatorship or as someone who has been 'human trafficked' etc - and you'll soon lean to appreciated what you have.
> 
> Some people nowadays just need a good kick in the arse if you ask me, stop bloody whinging unless you have a very good reason to whinge about something - also nobody really cares about your situation apart from you.



Generally correct sentiment...

However.
Boredom is kinda unhealthy still, yknow ?
A life without purpose is lame.

Tho good luck finding one...


----------



## VinsCool (Aug 20, 2021)

Things are much worse since my first post in this thread, I am so happy.


----------



## Mama Looigi (Aug 20, 2021)

notrea11y said:


> Generally correct sentiment...
> 
> However.
> Boredom is kinda unhealthy still, yknow ?
> ...


I think too much boredom actually reduces your lifespan
...




VinsCool said:


> Things are much worse since my first post in this thread, I am so happy.


Well hopefully someday things’ll be different for you
Change for the better


----------



## mrdude (Aug 21, 2021)

notrea11y said:


> Generally correct sentiment...
> 
> However.
> Boredom is kinda unhealthy still, yknow ?
> ...



If you're bored you can only blame yourself though, there are a million and one things to do. For example visit your friends or a relative and offer to help them paint a room, fix a fence, take their dog for a walk etc. Go for a walk/fishing, join a club, learn a new language, learn to program, get a pet etc. Boredom is just an excuse for being lazy and having no drive to help yourself and something that lazy people seem to suffer from. Maybe get a job and then you won't have time to be bored.


----------



## Blakejansen (Aug 21, 2021)

DeoNaught said:


> Hi, so just because it could be worse, doesn't mean jack shit, it's still a problem, and it makes them unhappy. Maybe they do need a wake up call, maybe it's not that bad, but it's not your life.
> 
> It's like, I have a broken arm that needs an ER run, but you have two broken legs, Just because you have might have it worse, doesn't mean my broken arm is invalidated by your (or other's) problems.
> 
> ...



This is true, it doesn't make me feel better about my life just because someone else has it worse.


----------



## AlanGreen (Mar 12, 2022)

mrdude said:


> If you're bored you can only blame yourself though, there are a million and one things to do. For example visit your friends or a relative and offer to help them paint a room, fix a fence, take their dog for a walk etc. Go for a walk/fishing, join a club, learn a new language, learn to program, get a pet etc. Boredom is just an excuse for being lazy and having no drive to help yourself and something that lazy people seem to suffer from. Maybe get a job and then you won't have time to be bored.


I absolutely agree with you.


----------



## Lacius (Mar 12, 2022)

Lacius said:


> I'm very happy with my life. I wouldn't change anything.


My life's still baller. Money, love, good looks, health, etc. I have it all.


----------



## AncientBoi (Mar 12, 2022)

Now, I would say... I don't really know. After losing bf'ds along the way, and then my wifey well over 10 years ago, and then my BF here lately, I'm saddened. But if I look at my home situation.. I'm all set basically. then financially.. Another good scene. thats good, not great. I'm... guessing I could say Good then, after reading what I put down here.


----------



## SG854 (Mar 12, 2022)

Lacius said:


> My life's still baller. Money, love, good lucks, health, etc. I have it all.


You might compete with @p1ngpong on who has the bigger ego


----------



## Marc_LFD (Mar 12, 2022)

It's fine. I already have plans on what to do and where to go afterwards.

When I start my new life I don't wanna have too much material to carry other than clothes, a TV or two, my Laptop/PS3/PS4, and some furniture.

I'm just tired of having too much weird as that may sound.


----------



## VinsCool (Apr 4, 2022)

Yeah no, not at all, unfortunately, but I'm working on changing that... Even if I am not very optimistic about really turning things for the better anymore.


----------



## Takokeshi (Apr 4, 2022)

Could be worse, I suppose...

Also



VinsCool said:


> Yeah no, not at all, unfortunately, but I'm working on changing that... Even if I am not very optimistic about really turning things for the better anymore.


----------



## DarkCoffe64 (Apr 4, 2022)

I am basically a useless fuck with no life skills and have no idea how to improve that
So, yeah


----------



## Alexander1970 (Apr 4, 2022)

Actual...it is a Yes and No.....

Monday to Thursday - it is a little "unsettled"
Friday to Sunday - Yes,I love my Life Situation very much.


----------



## delikana (Apr 19, 2022)

In general, water, food and a roof over their heads are important for all people. Yes, I'm happy that I have it. And it pains me to realize that there are many people in the world today who suffer from hunger, cold, from bom explosions above their heads.


----------



## solomosh (Apr 20, 2022)

I always thought that the world is changing and developing. But lately more and more news on TV screens, in our newspapers remind that the reality may be different. That the world could collapse like it did in February in Ukraine. In an instant, Russia decided to bomb Ukraine. Photos from Ukraine of our reporters cause me a wave of indignation. How could this happen and why?
But what makes me most indignant is the cynical statements of Russian politicians and their lies about war in ukraine losses https://uawar.net/stats
What were they thinking when they decided they were entitled to it?
And yes, I am terribly dissatisfied with this state of affairs.


----------



## mightymuffy (Apr 24, 2022)

lexfurther said:


> I have a wonderful life in general and have nothing to complaint about.
> The only thing which is bothering  me lately - it is mood swings of my wife.
> Sometimes it is very difficult to talk to her and feels like we don't understand each other anymore.


Well.. that's (possibly) a long term relationship for you! I've been married 22 years now, some days she's great, others she's screaming at me coz she hates the sound of me breathing (I shit you not!) 
Are you accounting for 'time of the month' or not though? Coz let's be honest if you've got 20+ days of bliss but 5 or so days of raging fukkin dragon then you really shouldn't be complaining, 'tis the way of the world and all that! (I actually had a mate that didn't know what PMT was until he moved in with his missus... oh did he find out after that hehe!)

Anyroad: me? Life? Ehnn... could be worse. Could be better too of course, though I do think life could always be 'better' no matter how good you have it anyway...


----------



## Frenetar (Apr 25, 2022)

No, I don't like it at all. Wasted so much of my youth, and I'll continue to waste it probably. But it could be worse.


----------



## sombrerosonic (Apr 25, 2022)

I modded my simulator, I think its crashing all the time


----------



## AncientBoi (Jul 14, 2022)

I have NO choice in the matter. Things fall what may.


----------



## DinohScene (Aug 8, 2022)

Same old same old, nothing changes until 2024 :c


----------



## GeekyGuy (Aug 9, 2022)

Right now, it feels like the life of a boxer, and I'm trying the "let the other guy tire himself out" approach.


----------



## SG854 (Aug 9, 2022)

I hate my life and my situation with my dad.

My dad bought me a Ferrari for my birthday. But I wanted a BMW.

How do you get those two mixed up? If he really cared about me, and actually payed attention to me, and listened to me, he would've known what I actually liked. Just goes to show how much he cares about me.

I got mad at him and told him to return the car and get me the correct one. I hate my life and my unloving father.


----------



## Coolsonickirby (Aug 9, 2022)

mrdude said:


> And yet your life could be so much worse, your child/grandchild could be murdered or killed in an accident. You could lose your benefits and house and then get cancer just to top things off. You have a lot to be happy about - even though you don't appreciate that just now. People that have an easy life are generally the ones that bitch about stuff, that's from my own personal observations. I've been around a bit and visited some weird countries. I was once working in Sudan (Africa), and some people were that poor they were walking around naked, because they had no clothes or money to buy them - I bet they'd swap places with you in an instant.








Aside from trying to get an internship/job, I'm pretty thankful for my current life situation. Starting university soon and it sounds like it'll be fun (also learning how to model and do material stuff is fun as well lol).


----------



## asdfmantheman (Aug 10, 2022)

It's alright


----------



## Spring_Spring (Aug 10, 2022)

Of course!

I just don't like myself :3c


----------

